

Are You Popular? - dr_zeuss
http://www.archive.org/details/AreYouPo1947
...wow.
======
mynameishere
The only thing that could have made that worse (aka better) is a 40-year old
Bette Davis stealing the show as the "bad" teenager.

------
river_styx
No.

------
xlnt
I'm not. Should I /slit?

